# trek/lemond sizing



## Tracer (Nov 27, 2004)

how tall are you and what size trek or lemond are you on?
also, what model would be good for someone getting into road biking with about $800 to spend.
thanks


----------



## Mule (Dec 14, 2004)

*Sizing is important*

I'm 5'9" with a 32" inseam. 
I have two Treks I bought new, a 2003 520 and a 3005 2100. They are both about a 54cm and fit me perfect. 
I also have a 1997 Lemond Reno I bought used at an excellent price (it's my bad weather bike) it's about a 57cm, if it was any bigger I couldn't ride it without serious risk of injury. I had to put a shorter stem on it to take strain off of my back, orginally I could barely reach the hoods. If it wasn't for the fact that I'm extremely strong, I would not ride this bike (I can stay on the saddle with my legs angled out and easily catch myself in a fall, and I've muscled frames to death before). I've had this bike for a year and haven't crashed it yet, but I ride it in rain, snow, and ice so I am very likely to do so.
I wouldn't want to go any smaller than 54cm or any larger than 56cm. If your looking at a new bike have them order the correct size. If your looking at a used bike you take what you can get (at least in Indiana this is true, good road bikes are to find used).


----------



## Turbo810 (Aug 15, 2004)

I am 5'10" with a 32" inseam and I ride a 58cm 2100. For me it is the perfect size. I had a 54cm 1000 as my last bike and I kept pushing myself off the back of the bike when climbing. It is going to depend on how the bike fits you. Go to you local bike shop and try several different bikes to find the best one for you.


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

5'8" with a 33" inseam. I ride a 51cm LeMond with a 120cm stem at a 17 degree rise. Probably should have gotten a 53cm frame, but I would rather have the frame a tad small than the other way around (for the tremendous weight savings, you know  ).


----------



## banjoboy (May 20, 2003)

I'm just short of 5'10 and have a 33.5 in inseam. I ride a 57cm lemond.


----------



## nnewton123 (Oct 13, 2004)

5'11" 33.5" inseam, feel comfortable on a 58 or 60 trek, slightly prefer the 58.


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm 5'9" with a 33.75" inseam. I ride a 55-cm Lemond with a 100-mm stem.


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

Sizing using frame size isn't as important, I can size you to three different sized bikes (let's say your ideal size for your inseam length and one up and down. i.e. 57 cm (ideal size) 55 and 59.) by adjusting seat height and saddle position. Now factor in the different top tube/stem lengths to your body type (short/long torso, arm length) that will determine which of the three will fit you best. You need to get yourself fitted properly as you can see in this thread the different frame sizes people with similar height and inseam length are giving as being right for them. Imho the cockpit length (seat to handlebar) is a more important sizing factor when trying to fit a stock bike. FYI, I fit to a stock 58 cm Trek 1500 and a stock 57 cm 2004 Lemond Buenos Aries. I am 5'9 and 32'' inseam. Hope that helps.


----------

